# WOW saddles



## hannahealasaid (3 February 2010)

Does anyone have a wow? Opinions on them please.
I'm sorry, this has prob been done before.

I'm thinking about saddles for next year for baby horse and can't decide whether to splash out on a wow or just get a second hand leather saddle and swap them as he grows!!


----------



## Equestrian92 (3 February 2010)

Not really any point in spending loads on a baby, wont last long.


----------



## hannahealasaid (3 February 2010)

Was thinking that as they are adjustable, the only part I would have to change would be haedplate and pannels?


----------



## Tinypony (3 February 2010)

Very mixed reviews.  I think if you search there are a few threads about them.


----------



## walkandtrot (3 February 2010)

I had one, and a couple of my friends have them and get on fine, I didnt like mine, although was fitted by wow fitter, always felt a lot of movement, theyre ok as long as you've got a qualified fitter near you to keep adjusting the air system etc...which I didnt!!


----------



## hannahealasaid (3 February 2010)

I'm used to adjusting my flair korrector so wouldn't i ba able to do small alterations myself?


----------



## KatB (3 February 2010)

If you get a good fitter, I think they are a fantastic concept. HOWEVER, there are so many different variations, a lot can go wrong....


----------



## teddyt (3 February 2010)

A horse could need several saddles in the first 2 years of its working life. One of mine got through 4 in 12 months. Then i bought him a WOW and have never looked back. I now have 3 for different horses and they have saved me alot of money in the long run. They are also far better for the horse than an old 2nd hand saddle because of the design, pressure absorption, flexibility, etc.

There is alot to them and you need a knowledgeable fitter to get the panel choice right and it set up correctly but if that is correct i think they are fantastic for the horse.

I adjust mine myself, one horse only needs doing 3 times a year but one horse has needed doing at least monthly through the season as he changes alot with work. however this may slow down now hes older. There is no other saddle that you can adjust so accurately on such a regular basis.

There have been some peple on here that have disliked them but in genral i think thats because they have had a problem with their fitter. This has given the saddle a bad name to some people, when its actually not the saddle as such. As with any other saddle they need to be fitted properly and it is not a one saddle fits all like people can believe. And as with any other saddle they need to be checked regularly. But at least you can adjust them as the horse changes shape.

From personal experience i would say get a wow, they are worth every penny. BUT they have to be fitted correctly by a knowledgeable fitter. Buying one off ebay is unlikely to be successful!


----------



## stilltrying (3 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Not really any point in spending loads on a baby, wont last long. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is the reason why I WOULD recommend a wow saddle  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I went through 3 saddles with just backed before finally getting a wow, only wish I'd done it earlier.  They are expensive, but its only what you will end up spending in second hand ones.  I agree they get mixed reviews, but I really couldn't fault the service I've had from them.  I am based in Kent so go to their HQ, they fit the saddle to you, not just to the horse.  They do feel different to ride in to start with, I have the flat seat jumping saddle and its just brilliant for jumping, so much easier to balance, shift your weight around etc. 

Big thumbs up from me!


----------



## picolenicole (3 February 2010)

Good idea behind them, but I don't really like the look of them. I used to sell them, and other flair saddles if you can get your hands on a flair fitter these will be able to refit, but first time I would say get a WOW fitter.


----------



## I_A_P (3 February 2010)

I have got on with mine fine although i have a good fitter so i would go with a reccommended fitter (may be best to ask  on here).  I know some people don't like them but with a young horse as you say you will be able to adjust them


----------



## amandaco2 (3 February 2010)

ive got one too (well about 3 really!)
get a good fitter!!!


----------



## berry (3 February 2010)

Love mine. My mare has such a large shoulder and cant have a saddle that is too foward cut so vsd or dressage were the only ones I could use. Tried a wow on her and because the flaps are not fixed she more movement through the shoulder which means I can have  gp saddle again. My friend has got one for sale size one seat and tb panels on I think she wants £550 for it, its in excellent condition pm me if your interested.


----------



## cptrayes (3 February 2010)

I've got five. Speaks for itself. I bought them because of young horses and for the flexible tree. All my horses have loved them. If you already use a Korrector you will love them. Buy your own pump and adjust them yourself, and buy second hand off eBay - there's a new 17inch GP going for £1100 right now.


----------



## WeeBrown (4 February 2010)

I loved mine at first but my horse never seem to get to grips with it.  They are quite heavy too.  I recently bought a new saddle and she is going so much better.
As others have said the fitter is key but as with all saddles they don't suit everyone.


----------

